# trenadrol cycle and stack



## LIFTBIG23 (Apr 27, 2007)

I currently have a bottle of trenadrol and iam going to take it soon, my question to anyone who can help is what would be a good PCT, thinking about just a regular natural test booster and estrogen blocker like Ultimate Nutrition's "Testoster Grow HP". I have regualar creatine monohydrate and protein that i was going to stack with it, but if anyone has any advice as to how to stack all of this or use it, or if anyone thinks that something could go along better with trenadrol, just to let you know


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 28, 2007)

> I have regualar creatine monohydrate and protein that i was going to stack



No offense, but your question suggests you don't know what you are doing and have no business using pro-hormones, asuming that is what trenadrol is. 

IMO, it is always best to run a PCT after using hormones that suppress your natural testosterone production. The foundation of a good PCT is a SERM like tamoxifen, clomiphene, or toremifene.


----------



## LIFTBIG23 (Apr 28, 2007)

i just said i was going to use creatine and protein along with it i wasnt saying it was going to be hardcore or anything but i was just making sure it alright


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 28, 2007)

alot of people have been running it here. better get some more stuff
Trenadrol - DiscountAnabolics.com Forum



get some stuff for your joints too and what pirate said


----------



## LIFTBIG23 (Apr 28, 2007)

what do you guys consider to be a good PCT, i dont want anything thats too hard to get, perferebly something i can get maybe at the local GNC, just anything that would work in some way even if it didnt make that big of difference


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 28, 2007)

6-oxo from GNC. 6 caps/day for two weeks then 3 caps/day for two weeks.

I wasn't trying to insult you, but you are screwing with things without knowing what you are doing. I recommend you educate yourself before popping potentially dangerous pills.


----------



## LIFTBIG23 (Apr 28, 2007)

yea no problem, i am an amature no doubt, and i have done some research about trenadrol but iam just making sure that i have a good PCT plan and some other good things to go with it, like hawthorne berry, milk thistle, fish oils, multi vitamens, and a good PCT..... a guy tould me that TestotroGROW HP was better than the 6-oxo, is this true..... is it was you what would you use


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm not familiar with TestotroGROW. What is the active ingredient? I'd stick with tested and true products like 6-oxo if you want to shop at GNC.


----------



## LIFTBIG23 (Apr 28, 2007)

Special Edition
Testosterone Potentiator
Time Release Anabolic Stack


TestostroGROW 2 HP may provide the essential precursors to the hormone testosterone. Increased levels of testosterone may increase lean muscle mass, muscle size and strength. Chrysin is added to prevent the natural tendency of the body to convert increased levels of testosterone to estrogen.

***This is the what it has in it, it has Chrysin which is good and it has alot of tribulus, which i think is 3 x more than what 6-oxo has in it but iam not for sure***

The guy at GNC said that this is probably the most pouplar stuff right now and theres been nothing but good feed back, so thats why iam looking into it.

        Chrysin  800.00 mg  	  
	Tribulus terrestris (aerial 45% saponins)   1500.00 mg 	  
	Saw Palmetto (fruit)  	200.00 mg 	  
	Nettle Root Extract (0.8% sterols) 155.00 mg 	  	
	Avena Sativa 10:1 extract (aerial parts)  90.00 mg 	
	Indole-3-Carbinol  40.00 mg 	   	
	Daidzein  30.00 mg 	  
	Hawthorne Extract (fruit)  130.00 mg 	  
	Cucurbita Pepo Extract (10:1)  120.00 mg 	  
	Alpha lipoic acid  160.00 mg


----------



## LIFTBIG23 (Apr 28, 2007)

another question, would it really be necessary for me to take a joint support, iam not that old and never had any problems before?  and also what liver protecter would you recommend, i was just going to go with something like Milk Thistle... or should i go with somehting like "liver formula" which is a formula and already has Milk Thislte in it along with alot of other things?


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 28, 2007)

buy some nolva-  best way to go will cost you the same look at the link pirate has.  you mess up you could have tits i see it all the time on here.  Stuff is leaking from my nipples what do i do? I nipples are sore and i feel a lump what happened? if the guy at gmc tells you its good and everyone loves it you should run away. for liver i use this its cheap from a legit company.

Now Foods Liver Detoxifier & Regenerator, 90 caps Discount Bodybuilding Supplements & Discount Nutritional Supplements Store


----------



## LIFTBIG23 (Apr 28, 2007)

yea i was kinda afraid someone was going to say Nolva, i know its the best way to go but i cant get any, so iam looking for alternatives


----------



## LIFTBIG23 (Apr 28, 2007)

Trenadrol - 3 caps/day (any it says take three caps a day but i think there could be a better way to do it) any suggestions


Hawthorne Berry - one to two capsules daily, 565mg/each


Liver Protector - cant decided which one yet, but probably liver formula just because it has all of the milk thistle and some (but not so sure all of its really needed)

Milk Thistle - take one to three capsules daily,  200mg
Liver Formula - take three tablets daily , 200mg of Thistle plus many more things


Fish oils - take one to two softgel capsules daily.


Multi vitamin  men???s health  - 1 tab 2x times daily


Joint support - Tri-Flex, take 3 tabs/day with meals

**not sure which one to use**


6-oxo - 6 caps/day for two weeks then 3 caps/day for two weeks, 300mg

Testostro Grow HP - 1500mg (tribulus), 800mg (Chrysin)

**some tould me this owuld be very good to take after** 
is this true and if so would i just take it along with one of the above

ZMA - 3 caps 30min before bed


----so far this is what iam thinking, if is sounds horribly wrong let me know, or if you think iam taking something unnessary, or not in the right dose or not at the right time... any help will do, just want to make sure i do this right----


----------



## kicka19 (Apr 28, 2007)

LIFTBIG23 said:


> yea i was kinda afraid someone was going to say Nolva, i know its the best way to go but i cant get any, so iam looking for alternatives



y cant u get any, its easy as clicking on a link to find


----------



## LIFTBIG23 (Apr 29, 2007)

because i dont like ordering anything offline, and the person who i get my stuff from doesnt have access to that


----------



## kicka19 (Apr 29, 2007)

you dont like ordering offline? what is this 1993, im guessing your young and dodnt wana get caught ordering roids with mommys credit card


----------



## LIFTBIG23 (Apr 29, 2007)

iam young but it has nothing to do with mommy, lol, i just dont like ordering anything offline, and i know the chances are slim with fraud and all that but i just dont really want to

trenadrol wouldnt really require anything that strong would it, just some 6-oxo, or trestostro grow Hp would do the job correct?


----------



## LIFTBIG23 (Apr 29, 2007)

does any one have any suggestions as to how to take the trenadrol, i know it says to take one cap 3x's a day for 6 weeks, but as of now i only have one bottle, but if i follow the 3x's a day iam going to go through my bottle in like 2 1/2 weeks, so iam just looking for a better way to do something like 2 caps a day for 1 week then 3 for 2 weeks , i dont know, so any help would be great


----------



## LIFTBIG23 (Apr 29, 2007)

and also iam still debating about what to use after my cycle, 6-oxo or testostro grow HP, or should i just take both?


----------



## kicka19 (Apr 29, 2007)

why would you take this stuff in the first place? its a product hoping to sell because it steals the name of popular illeagle roids by changing a few letters, shouldnt that tell you its a gimic?


----------



## LIFTBIG23 (Apr 29, 2007)

take what stuff, "trenadrol" or the the "testostro grow hp"

iam just going to take my trenadrol, which the basics (fish oils, hawthorne, milk thistle, multi-vitamen) and then after my cycle iam just going to take 6-oxo


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 29, 2007)

run the milk thistle during pct to its only 10 bucks better safe then sorry.  thats what im going to do


----------



## LIFTBIG23 (Apr 29, 2007)

alright ill do that, and yea it is very cheap, thanks


----------



## LIFTBIG23 (Apr 30, 2007)

Got my trenadrol today, very excited, i have a sinus infection rihgt know so iam going to start taking it maybe next monday, and plus i haev to get some other stuff from GNC, but anyways what are the color of the trenadrol capsules, because i know someone who had M1T and i took a few pills and they are exactly the same... small clear capsules filled with like a white powder, i guess iam just wondering if this is the rihgt stuff or if all of the prohormones like alike

The only reason why iam asking is because i thought i heard someone say that they were a cool red color??????


----------



## Mudge (Apr 30, 2007)

Almost all powders are white or near-white, many capsules are clear because they cost less.


----------



## LIFTBIG23 (Apr 30, 2007)

alright thats a relief, i didnt think it owuld be fake or anything but i remember hearing someebody say something about them being red.... but maybe i didnt read it right


----------

